# What Does Everyone Think Of This?



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

interested to see what you all think of it


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the strap







It's the same as on my new Eco and I can vouch for the quality. I am not keen on the over large chapter ring but my main gripe is that so many numerals have been obliterated. A big bezel, a bloody big chapter ring and not many numerals, hardly owt left of the face! It's nice but not great IMO.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like the hands









The rest of it is just like any other quartz fashion chrono.....In my opinion...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Not keen myself & I hate the way the date cuts into the number 4.

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The main hands are clear, but the rest of the dial looks too cluttered IMO.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I like it







I have looked at this watch a couple of times in high street jewellers. It is a good size(about 42mm)and is made of titanium. It really stands out amongst the usual offerings. The high street price is quite steep at Â£229 i think?If you are interested Hippo i have found an American seller who currently has these considerably cheaper


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like them but I think the seiko flightmaster is a better looking watch. It depends how desperate you are for eco drive I suppose.


----------



## KCR (Jan 28, 2007)

At first glance, it looks really nice, but then when you look closer, you realize that half the numbers are missing and the whole watch seems cluttered. They have tried to fit in too many things IMO.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, it is a bit cluttered and overdone as KCR says. But it seems that some people like this trend?

I prefer a watch that tells time in a legible and simplistic manner rather than one that obscures the smaller dials and numerals that are all fighting for a place on the dial.

This looks like information overload, incorrectly communicated. imho.


----------



## PEACEtime (Feb 5, 2007)

hippo said:


> interested to see what you all think of it


Forgive me for its my first posting on this watch site (or any watch site). I have a big heart for Citizens time pieces and though some make great points about the watch, it's a Citizens. The quality is top notch. I don't think you would like to have a Seiko, because you did not post a pic of one, so inconclusion: don't listen to others because they may not like it. Do I think this is a nice watch, yes. I have three citizen watches and would never trade any of them in or sell them. But to make a choise about which watch is nicer is a moot point. What can you afford, what it looks like on you, and how you wear your time piece is all up to you.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

PEACEtime said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > interested to see what you all think of it
> ...


Welcome Peacetime, and a great first post. You're right it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, what you like is a personal thing. IMHO the watch is too cluttered but as someone already said a lot of people like this, so each to their own. I guess Hippo would be interested though in similar watches that may offer better value, if anyone knows of any.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I didn't like this at first, but it's growing on me. I wouldn't buy one myself, though.

My biggest problem was the numbers being cut off, but then I realised that it's just the same as on a Breitling. No-one complains about it on them.

Is there no justice?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there's plenty of citizens with that movement, you don't have to have that dial if you don't like cut off numbers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmm not to sure on the first, the dial is very busy







however the strap's nice







However the 3,6,9 configuration is something that I want in my next chrono


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the big pushers


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I like it.....in a quartz chrono sort of way! And I have very great respect for citizen eco stuff generally. Just a thought though, with those broad hands and the little chrono dials being quite obscured I don't suppose when your in "chrono" mode the main hands move to the 12 position do they? Seems like it would be a useful and genuine feature on one of these types of watches and not too difficult to do either with quartz of course, anyone know if theres a watch that does this?

Best regards David


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Love it. Must admit I didn't like it when it came out but it has grown on me . I now have 2 !!! So it must have done. I also like the one with the bracelet but think I prefer the leather strap model with its polished bezel (the bracelet model has a brushed one).

The 2 cases are not the same either - the bracelet will not fit on case that comes on the leather strap.

For other markets there is also a blue faced one - which is nice.

Some watches have grown on me in the past - but not many as much as this one. The more you see it the more you will get to like it.

BarryW


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like apart from the lower `function` dial, would look much better if it was a proper dial instead IMO


----------



## skitch (Jan 14, 2007)

hippo said:


> interested to see what you all think of it


It's on my short list.


----------



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

My first post on here so might aswell get to the point...

I love it !


















It's my first Eco-drive - and though I've had a for a few days now it hasn't left my wrist, which is certainly saying something. (I'm usually a pathological swapper).

The bracelet is very comfy and the watch wears very well. The lume is good too and though it's nowhere near a Monster for brightness, it's very legible and I've found it to be one of the easiest watches to read in the dark.

I have a few brown straps incoming so that should be interesting 

Cheers,

Vagabond

-----------------------------------------


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Skitch and Vagabond









I have to say it looks better on your wrist than in that photo


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Welcome Skitch and Vagabond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that







But I'm not giving in, I still don't like the eaten numerals.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I suppose that this is a vague nod in the general direction of the Omega Speedmaster, which is one of the all time classic designs and probably my favourite chrono.

However Citizen have already done this much better...










My apologies to whoever I nicked the photo from. Regrettably I don't own one of these so can't take my own photos, but one day..... one day.....

Rob


----------



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I suppose that this is a vague nod in the general direction of the Omega Speedmaster, which is one of the all time classic designs and probably my favourite chrono.
> 
> However Citizen have already done this much better...
> 
> ...


That's a AN0880-57E, I've been trying to held of one for a while now and everyone is out od stock. I'm not sure whether it's even in production anymore :-(

Ok, it's a "hommage" to the Speedmaster all right but very well executed IMO.


----------



## Vagabond (Nov 13, 2006)

I've just put mine on a 24mm Brown Di Modell Jumbo - not bad, even if I say so myself. 

However I still think it looks better on the bracelet.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, that is much better.











Barryboy said:


> However Citizen have already done this much better...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Yes, that is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree too, much cleaner, just need to find some cash now!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Luvwatch use to have one of these







they do look to be very nice watches


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Luvwatch use to have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to agree; it's a nice looking watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually I think somebody from the forum now own's it







would be good to see it again


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Actually I think somebody from the forum now own's it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was one sold on the forum, not that long ago?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I think somebody from the forum now own's it
> ...


I think Luvwatch sold his









Off to do a search 

Back again and found the watch in question


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


Your more than welcome mate 

To be honest it's a lovely looking watch for the money


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes......thats the one I just missed out on...have been after one of those for a long time....bugger it!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the in put guys, in the end I spent the money on 3 Alphas!!!! Oh well need to start saving again!!!!


----------

